# Back yard critters.



## mquigley69 (Oct 10, 2009)

It's been a busy summer so far for my future "wildlife biologists". They just love animals and being outdoors. It started out this spring at "mushroom" camp up in the malby hills north of rose city. 

My daughter found this millilpede, never seen anything like it before. Shortly after this they found another.



















It had the most amazing red legs and head. And to watch it's legs move like waves when it walked was pretty cool.

Then early this summer my son found a baby painter turtle. Neat little guy.










Not to many days after that he found a turtle in the yard I had never seen before. It had little yellow spots on its shell, a yellow throat, and black and yellow under side. Turns out it was a blandings turtle, which are protected in many states. Two days later seen another, in the back yard. Also have seen a few garder snakes, milk snakes.





Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## GoNorthMore (Jul 17, 2009)

Great stuff, always fun getting the kid's interested. If they haven't found out yet, those millipeeds bite when they get bugged enough.


----------

